# Josh's Frogs roach food good?



## Mystymantis (Mar 15, 2022)

Has anyone tried Josh's Frogs Roach rations premium roach food? And if it is any good to feed to Red Runner roaches? Or if it has any negative effects on mantises that eat roaches that have eaten this food?


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 16, 2022)

Not sure you need anything high-end for roaches. Dog or cat food, and some produce for hydration.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 16, 2022)

Check out the dubia thread. Pretty much the same.


----------

